# Coil build confusion



## Grimm78693 (13/12/16)

Hi .I have purchased some demon killer fused claption wire. I have built a dual coil set up on my reuleaux 2/3 and reads 0.25 on my ijoy combo rda .what wattage should I vape it at and should I straighten out the wire or can I use it as is (twisted) ?
At 100 watts it's a tasty vape but getting hot spit back and at 115watts hardly and spit back but no flavour. 

Please help


----------

